# Iroquois cycle on Craigs



## gtflyte (Apr 18, 2014)

http://buffalo.craigslist.org/atq/4417727487.html


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 19, 2014)

The seller is a little off on this one. It's actually a Colson chain drive from the 1930s to 1940s time period. Compare it with the photos on this page: http://www.tricyclefetish.com/colson.php?osCsid=b05bd1c82e57f056497bb51342f66317

The indian head fender ornament was added by a previous owner.

Dave


----------

